#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Nebenbefund Aortensklerose? >

## Jorinde

Hallo zusammen,  
ich habe eine Frage zum einem CT-Befund. 
Ich habe einen Abdomen CT durchführen lassen, um Nierensteine auszuschließen. Beim Abholen des Befunds war der Radiologe leider nicht da, daher verstehe ich nicht alles. 
Der Befund sagt (so viel konnte ich selber übersetzen), dass Niere, Milz und Leber unauffällig sind. Aber als abschließendes Wort steht da ohne weitere Erklärung: Aortensklerose. 
Bei der Beurteilung steht aber nur: Unauffälliger Nierenbefund.
Nichts zu der Aortensklerose. 
Da ich erst 33 Jahre alt, schlank und seit 3 Jahren Nichtraucher bin, bin ich sehr überrascht.
Wie habe ich das einzuordnen?
Entweder:
1) Als Exraucher sind die Zigaretten nicht spurlos an mir vorüber gegangen, da aber keine Empfehlung zur Abklärung im Befund steht, ist es nicht "dramatisch" und ich sollte einfach von nun an gesünder leben. 
oder 
2) Der Radiologe hat die Empfehlung zur Abklärung nur nicht ausgesprochen, es ist aber eine ernstzunehmende Ekrankung 
Ich werde sowieso zu meinem Hausarzt gehen, der ist aber erst in 3 Wochen aus dem Urlaub zurück und ich bin nun doch sehr nervös. Vielleicht kann jemand eine Einschätzung abgeben - auf jeden Fall dazu, ob immer eine Empfehlung zur Abklärung ausgesprochen wird bzw. nicht, wenn nicht für notwendig erachtet, oder ob das von Radiologe zu Radiologe unterschiedlich ist.  
Besten Dank im Voraus!  :Smiley:

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Jorinde, 
bei Dir könnte man schlicht Nr. 1 schreiben. Der Hintergrund es gibt eine Aortengabel d.h. die Bauchaorta teilt sich und versorgt jeweils die Gliedmaßen (Beine) nicht so ganz selten kommt es am Anfang der Verzweigung zu solch einem Problem. Ich weis nicht wie viel Zigaretten Du am Tag geraucht hast in welchen Zeitraum ...
Man spricht ja als Laie von Gefässverkalkung bei Dir wird es eher eine Gefässverhärtung sein (Anfangsstadium).  
Aber gesund leben ist schon ein Stichpunkt d.h. etwas Sport, eher  gesunde Fette,  nicht ganz soviel Stress usw.. Nun Frauen haben bedingt durch die Hormone noch einen gewissen Schutz z.B. für Gefässerkrankungen. 
Allerdings können auch schlanke Menschen z.B.  eine Fettleber bekommen die nicht Alkohol / Medikamenten bedingt ist. Also einigermaßen gesund leben ist nie verkehrt.  
Trotzdem schöne Ostern
Gruss Stefan

----------


## Jorinde

Halo Stefan, 
vielen, vielen Dank für die Einschätzung!  
Das erleichtert mich sehr. Ich ernähre mich vegetarisch und gesund, habe angefangen zu Schwimmen und werde ganz sicher Nichtraucher bleiben.  :Smiley:  
Schöne Ostern!

----------

